# Agility in Utah



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone know of a good place in the Salt Lake City area for agility. I want to get Kona into a basic agility class once she is qualified but I cant find anywhere in my area so i cant talk to someone and find out lol.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cleanrun.com has a search utility to search for clubs. I am sure other websites do as well. I put in Utah only for the search criteria, but only three clubs came up. Check it out here:
Clean Run: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools

A google search also came up with a couple links. Here's one:
Great Salt Lake Dog Training Club


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you SOOO much!! Great Salt Lake Dog Training Club is the one i was looking for. I was probably limiting myself too much on my search. This is the one I have been told about before but had no clue what the name was just that it was at Airport 2 and couldn't find any info. Sometimes you just gotta be outside of the problem to solve it. 

Edit: Darn I will have to continue the search. Their schedule doesn't fit with mine!


----------

